# Super Hypo Leopard Gecko + Snow = ?



## Fangeth (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm thinking of breeding my female super hypo with my other male snow.
Does anyone know the outcome? Pics would be helpful.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

There are two type of snow.Codominant snows that are SPLIT Super snow.And Dominant snows.

So.

Snow SPLIT Super snow X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal.
Snow SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow.

A percent of hypo type leo's will likely mature into Super hypo.
------
Snow SPLIT Super snow X [2C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow.

A percent of hypo type leo's will likely mature into Super hypo.
=====

OR.

[1C]Snow X [1C]Super hypo = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Snow.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow.

A percent of hypo type leo's will likely mature into Super hypo.
------
[1C]Snow X [2C]Super hypo X = .

[1C]Hypo.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow.

A percent of hypo type leo's will likely mature into Super hypo.
------
[2C]Snow X [1C]Super hypo = .

[1C]Snow.
[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow.

A percent of hypo type leo's will likely mature into Super hypo.
------
[2C]Snow X [2C]Super hypo = .

[1CH,1CS]Hypo snow.

A percent of hypo type leo's will likely mature into Super hypo.


----------

